# Freiwilliges Praktikum



## freddy2020 (13. Apr 2010)

Hallo, 
bin auf einem Gymnasium am Ende der 11. Klasse und bald stehen die Sommerferien bevor.
Ich würde gerne ein freiwilliges Praktikum im Bereich Softwareentwicklung o.ä. machen.
Kennt jmd Firmen die für so etwas in Frage kommen?
Ich weiß man kann bei einem solchen Praktikum nicht erwarten irgendetwas programmieren zu können, 
ich würde nur gerne mal einen Einblick in einen Beruf dieser Branche bekommen.


----------



## Final_Striker (13. Apr 2010)

Der Ort oder die Region wäre vllt. noch hilfreich. ;-)


----------



## freddy2020 (13. Apr 2010)

Koblenz und Umgebung wäre sehr gut, aber innerhalb Rheinland Pfalz ist auch Ok.
Dauer wäre zwischen 1 - 6 Wochen.


----------



## Tobias (14. Apr 2010)

1-6 Wochen ist erfahrungsgemäß schwierig, weil die Firmen da sehr viel Zeit in dich investieren, ohne am Ende was dafür zu bekommen (weil man nach 6 Wochen in der Regel nur einfache Ausgaben ausführen kann / konnte). Dass du das Ganze freiwillig machst, dürfte ein Pluspunkt sein. Trotzdem solltest du dich eher bei kleineren Firmen umschauen, weil die Großen da eher eine klare (von oben vorgegebene) Politik haben, gegen die Sympathiepunkte nicht helfen ...

Ich kenne mich in RP nicht aus, aber meiner Erfahrung nach sind zum Beispiel Webagenturen als Einstieg nützlich, weil die auch Tätigkeiten abseits der Programmierung haben (etwa Contentpflege), die zwar nah am Geschehen sind, aber auch von Leuten mit wenig Ahnung gemacht werden können. Hilfreich ist es sicherlich, wenn du dir im Vorfeld überlegst, was du in der Zeit für das Unternehmen tun könntest, weil du diese Arbeit damit dem Chef abnimmst. Als Gegenleistung für deine Arbeit geben die dir dann sicherlich gern einen Einblick in die Programmierung etc.


----------



## The_S (14. Apr 2010)

Also ich könnte dir hier im Raum Würzburg etwas bei einer größeren Firma anbieten. Aber das ist wohl zu weit  .


----------



## freddy2020 (14. Apr 2010)

Würzburg ist wirklich zu weit^^ aber danke.
Ich werde mal 2 , 3 Firmen im Bereich Koblenz per E-Mail anfragen, 
wobei ich nicht denke, dass das was wird.
Naja, ansonsten übe ich die 6 Wochen weiter programmieren und
wälze wieder ein paar Bücher


----------



## Swoop (21. Apr 2010)

Also ich würde lieber anrufen oder persönlich vorbei gehen!

Kommt immer besser und du hast auch gleich eine Rückmeldung =)


----------



## The_S (21. Apr 2010)

Swoop hat gesagt.:


> Also ich würde lieber anrufen oder persönlich vorbei gehen!
> 
> Kommt immer besser und du hast auch gleich eine Rückmeldung =)



Mach das mal bei ner großen Firma  .


----------



## Swoop (21. Apr 2010)

The_S hat gesagt.:


> Mach das mal bei ner großen Firma  .


also ich hab früher überall angerufen^^ auch in großen Firmen^^ 

Da hat es halt meist die Sekretärin weitergegeben ... Ob das jetzt besser ist weis ich auch nicht^^ Kommt aber besser find ich halt...


----------



## The_S (21. Apr 2010)

Swoop hat gesagt.:


> also ich hab früher überall angerufen^^ auch in großen Firmen^^
> 
> Da hat es halt meist die Sekretärin weitergegeben ... Ob das jetzt besser ist weis ich auch nicht^^ Kommt aber besser find ich halt...



Sorry, war auch nur auf das "Vorbeischauen" bezogen.


----------



## Hrtgpdh (22. Apr 2010)

Hi,

in Koblenz selbst fallen mir zwei Adressen ein, bei denen du dich melden kannst:

- Compugroup Holding in Maria Trost( Hersteller von div. Arztinormationssystemen ), habe da selbst als Student (und während meiner Dipl. Arbeit) gearbeitet, weiß allerdings nicht, wie die zu einem Praktikum stehen. Außerdem war da von 2005 bis 2008 als ich da gearbeitet hatte, wenig mit Java zu tun sondern mehr C++, C# oder VB ( Fokussierung auf die MS- Bibliotheken )

- Control in Bubenheim, die haben 2008 einen Java- Entwickler über eine Recruiting- Firma gesucht, habe aber davon nichts wieder gehört, weil Firma umstrukturiert wurde, oder so.

Ansonsten gibt es im Umkreis eine Menge IT- Dienstleister, Webentwickler etc. da findet sich sicher was für dich.

Gruß Hartwig


----------



## redbull2020 (24. Apr 2010)

Vielen Dank für den Hinweis, 
da werd ich mal eine Bewebung hinschicken.
Heute ist in Koblenz eine Veranstaltung für angehende Abiturienten, bei
der viele Firmen vertreten sind, da geh ich gleich auchmal alle abklappern.


----------



## DarkGuardian (1. Jun 2010)

Wie du schon geschrieben hast, wirst du wohl kaum bei einem solchen Praktikum richtig programmieren können. Aber was auf jeden Fall eine Hilfe für einen Arbeitgeber ist, wenn du eine Software testest. Dafür sind oft genug nicht genügend Leute da und vielleicht könnte man sich darauf einigen, dass du dann mal einem Entwickler über die Schulter schauen darfst, wenn dieser einen deiner gefundenen Fehler behebt.

Bisher war in jedem Projekt die Teilnehmer froh, wenn jemand mal einen Test freiwillig durchführen will. Damit könntest du also den Fuß in die Tür bekommen.


----------

